# The Pagan Stone: The Sign of Seven Trilogy: Releasing on 11/25!



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I quickly read through the first two books last weekend! I read that the third in the trilogy would not be released until December but to my surprise it is listed to release on 11/25. It is available for pre-order but was just wondering if anyone has ever pre-ordered a book and had it sent to their kindle?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks interesting. I might have to sample the first one. ...and because I couldn't resist the urge to play with the linkmaker:

Book one











Book two


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL!  I was doing the same thing!  I thought I would try to fancy up my post and it worked!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> LOL! I was doing the same thing! I thought I would try to fancy up my post and it worked!


GMTA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, now we've created monsters!

No, seriously, great job!  You two will be posting covers like crazy!!!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't bother to pre-order it as the price will probabl drop that day. The paperback is listed for less and for some reason they like to post the pre-order for more than it is on the day it is released. -My husband knows already that he won't be allowed to bother me and my Kindle while we read Nora. That is a big No, No in my house. -I've been waiting not so patiently for this book to come out.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Soapy, thanks for the info.  I want it so bad that I didn't know if I should or not.  I did see the price of the paperback was cheaper than the Kindle version and that made me wonder.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't wait for this one! Whether the price drops or not I will get it on the 25th, but alot of them do drop some. I love her books. I have everything she has ever written. I am just waiting for them to put more of her older books on the Kindle. The publisher states they are working on it but no set timetable.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I will have to get it on the 25th too!  I can't wait to find out what happens, the wait is KILLING ME!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I preordered it because I seriously doubt the price will come down. The majority of the Nora Roberts/JD Robb books for Kindle are $6.39. Especially the ones that are part of a trilogy/series. 

I have just about every one of her books myself. I'm getting read to re-read the "Born in" trilogy because they finally kindlized the final book.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Right now the Born in series is the only one I haven't downloaded. I only allow myself so many Nora books a month to re-buy. I have all the actual books so I am getting the duplicates so I will always have them with me. Getting ready to re-read the In the Garden series, Blue Dahlia, Black Rose and Red Lily.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never read any of Nora's stuff before.  Are all her books like the series above that I'm reading?  Or is there another series that she writes that could be similar?  I am not into "romance" novels per se' but mixed with a little bit of the paranormal/fantasy I can go for.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

They all have some romance but some have ghosts (the in the garden trilogy), some have witches and vampires. Some are just mysteries, nothing scary though. I read one book years ago and it got me hooked. I haven't found a bad one yet. I never got into her JD Robb series though. I read one and that was it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Right now the Born in series is the only one I haven't downloaded. I only allow myself so many Nora books a month to re-buy. I have all the actual books so I am getting the duplicates so I will always have them with me. Getting ready to re-read the In the Garden series, Blue Dahlia, Black Rose and Red Lily.


I think that was one of the first Nora Roberts Sets I got for the Kindle. It's one of my favorites. I love Roz. I still have many of the single books to get because the trilogies are my favorites so I started with those.



mydreamywish said:


> I've never read any of Nora's stuff before. Are all her books like the series above that I'm reading? Or is there another series that she writes that could be similar? I am not into "romance" novels per se' but mixed with a little bit of the paranormal/fantasy I can go for.


If you like this one, you'll most likely enjoy the Circle Trilogy. That one starts with Morrigan's Cross. Many of her trilogy's have a fantasy/paranormal slant, whether it's fairies, witches, vampires, gods, or ghosts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think that was one of the first Nora Roberts Sets I got for the Kindle. It's one of my favorites. I love Roz. I still have many of the single books to get because the trilogies are my favorites so I started with those.


The Born In trilogy was the first of hers I got for the Kindle, too. It was the first time I read it, and is now one of my NR faves.



> If you like this one, you'll most likely enjoy the Circle Trilogy. That one starts with Morrigan's Cross. Many of her trilogy's have a fantasy/paranormal slant, whether it's fairies, witches, vampires, gods, or ghosts.


I just don't go for vampires, so I really didn't like this one.

Two good paranormals are the Key trilogy and the Three Sisters Island trilogy. The "villain" in the second one was sort of vague to my mind, but menacing enough, and the characters were great. The Key trilogy is my second favorite of hers.

Probably her best all around trilogy (to which she eventually added a fourth) is the Quinn brothers (Chesapeake Bay). There's a running mystery through the first three books and some ghostly sightings, but very mild in that respect. The most important aspect of these books is the relationship of the brothers to each other and their parents and a nine year-old-boy. NR writes nine-year-old boys very well.

My two favorite stand-alones of Nora Roberts are Northern Lights set in Alaska involving a murder, and Homeport set in Maine about art thefts.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

My alltime favorites of Nora's are Carolina Moon and Montana Sky. Carolina Moon still isn't available on Kindle yet but I keep hitting that button. -The Key series is great too. I just re-read that one a couple of weeks ago. She also wrote some anthologies that 5 of the 6 are on kindle. They are the 'Once Upon A' series. They have witches, wizards, old time lords & ladies.Great set of stories. I enjoyed them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> They all have some romance but some have ghosts (the in the garden trilogy), some have witches and vampires. Some are just mysteries, nothing scary though. I read one book years ago and it got me hooked. I haven't found a bad one yet. I never got into her JD Robb series though. I read one and that was it.


Love the JD Robb, but then I'm a geek!

Betsy


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

So again the Kindle has opened my eyes to something new.  I would never buy a Nora Roberts book before because I thought she was just a mushy romance author.  Thank goodness for those samples, all of you and this board!  I don't know how I ever lived without it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> So again the Kindle has opened my eyes to something new. I would never buy a Nora Roberts book before because I thought she was just a mushy romance author. Thank goodness for those samples, all of you and this board! I don't know how I ever lived without it!


That's what we like to hear! Spread the word!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> So again the Kindle has opened my eyes to something new. I would never buy a Nora Roberts book before because I thought she was just a mushy romance author. Thank goodness for those samples, all of you and this board! I don't know how I ever lived without it!


Same here... I am not a big romance novel kinda girl... I am the sci-fi/mystery/action/adventure type and I have avoided Nora also. Thanks for setting me straight!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah! Tomorrow!

I pre-ordered it so I'll be anxiously awaiting it to show up.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto on some of the above, I always thought Nora Roberts was just a plain ol' romance author, which I'm not that much into. Now that I read here that most of them have some paranormal aspects, which I've gotten into in the last year or so, I guess I'll have to give some a try, since I do love love love her alter-ego In Death series and have for several years.

So thanks, y'all!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Love Nora! I already told my husband that most of tomorrow is set aside to read 'Pagan Stone'. No interruptions will be allowed!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Nora fans:
I've never been interested in anything in the romance genre.  But I do really like scifi/fantasy stuff.  So, I'm thinking of trying out a sample of one of her books.  My question is:  there are a lot of them, which one would you recommend I should sample first; where is a good place to start with this author?

Thanks!

-X-


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

There all soo good! My favorite is not on Kindle yet. You could start with the first in this trilogy. Pagan Stone is the last one. Blood Brothers was first and then the Hollow. Then by the time you finish those, if you like them you will be able to go straight to Pagan Stone, which is the final in the trilogy.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have it pre-ordered, I'm glad I have a plane trip home to read.  A bonus month, 2 J.D. Robb's and and a Nora Roberts in the same month.  Whoo Hooo!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm glad you all are just as excited about this than I am!  I might just have to leave work early tomorrow so I have more time to read!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> There all soo good! My favorite is not on Kindle yet. You could start with the first in this trilogy. Pagan Stone is the last one. Blood Brothers was first and then the Hollow. Then by the time you finish those, if you like them you will be able to go straight to Pagan Stone, which is the final in the trilogy.


Okie-dokie! I've downloaded the sample of Blood Brothers. Thanks for the advice, Soapy! (Btw, I just adore that avatar pic, it's so cute with airborne ear!)

-X-


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of shutting my door and claiming I'm on a conference call.   Think anyone will notice an 8 hour call?


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with you on that! I can lock myself in my office (which happens to be at home) tell everyone I am working and read for hours! Sounds like a plan!
Thanks Xia. This is my puppy Elvis! He lays on my feet while I am reading.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I'm with you on that! I can lock myself in my office (which happens to be at home) tell everyone I am working and read for hours! Sounds like a plan!


Unfortunately I don't work at home, people will come knocking my door. I guess I'll just have to sneak out early, glad I'm not hourly.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Thanks Xia. This is my puppy Elvis! He lays on my feet while I am reading.


Oh, your Elvis is just the cutest thing!! I am SO JEALOUS. I want one!!!!! How old is your pup, Elvis? And, if you don't mind my asking, what breed, or is he a Precious Mutt?


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Elvis just turned 3. And as big as he is he still thinks he's a lap dog.ha! He is a red nose pit bull/catahoula hound. Had no idea what he was when my husband brought him home to me, but I fell in love and that was that. -He is definitely my reading buddy!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Soapy-
I've never heard of either breed. But I have enjoyed the precious company (until they, um, departed for better adventures in the sky, as it were) 1 American pitbull, 1 American pitbull cross with American mastiff, and 1 (my favorite duo breed so far) pit/lab mix. Amazing dogs, every single one of them. And I do miss each of them.

I am starting to think very seriously about getting a dog since I recently bought a house. I will definitely be getting one from a "rescue" situation, such as a shelter or breed specific rescue organization. Thank you so much for telling me the breed lineage of your adorable Elvis - as now if anyone at the shelters mentions either of those, I will definitely perk my ear up and take a listen! Thanks! (Oh, and sorry I took this thread off topic.)

...........

Oh! And just wanted to let y'all know that I did download _Blood Brothers_ and read the first few paragraphs. Um, wow, what a great opening sentence that book has. I had 3 writers in my immediate family; 1 successfully published, and available in most libraries; and 2 unpublished (and now deceased). I know from all the author-talk they did, that what they agonized over the most was the opening sentence. So, seeing that Nora did so well with the opener of _Blood Brothers_, and knowing how hard it is to do so, I am extra intrigued!

Thanks, everyone! (Oh, my, this forum is so awesome!)

-X-


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Xia,

Enjoy and happy reading!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Went to download 'Pagan Stone' and now it says -sign up to be notified when comes available.- apparently they have to fix something. Darn! -I guess I will keep checking back so I can get mine.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Pagan Stone is available, now. 

I'll be busy for a while....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For any of you who love dogs, but haven't tried Norah Roberts yet, she writes great dogs.  My favorite is Moe in the Key trilogy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> For any of you who love dogs, but haven't tried Norah Roberts yet, she writes great dogs. My favorite is Moe in the Key trilogy.


Ya gotta love Moe!

I'm listening to The Pagan Stone right now. I recognized the narrator's voice and it was driving me crazy because I couldn't figure out who it was. Enough to drag me out of bed to look it up. It's the same guy who read Waiter Rant







. He's good.











This is one of the few trilogies that they use different narrators for each book. I like that.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey?  Did anyone else notice that The Pagan Stone started out at $9.99 first thing this morning and then dropped to $6.39 just a couple hours later?!

Oh, wait, that's right.  I won't be getting a response anytime soon - everyone is sequestered with this newest installment.    Never mind!!  

-X-


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

When I ordered mine yesterday it was at the $6.39 price.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> When I ordered mine yesterday it was at the $6.39 price.


Good! You paid the lowest price that it's been listed at, so far.

SO? How did you like it?! Was it worth the $6.39?

-X-


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

So far so good.  I have today off so I am hoping to read the majority of it.  I am slowly reading it since I really dont want it to end!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished it and the payoff was worth the wait.  Not going to spoil it for anyone.  She was in fine form for this trilogy.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I am about half way done!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally downloaded mine on Wednesday and just getting ready to read it. I just looked on line and now it is 4.39 instead of 6.39-Oh well. Nora is always worth the price. Back tomorrow to tell you how I liked it. But Nora has never let me down yet.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Finished it last night.  Disappointed it is over but I can always go back and read the series again and again!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You all have talked me into downloading the sample of the first one of this trilogy. I have never read any of her books, but since I love series, I figured I may as well give it a try. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which is the first one?  I couldn't quite tell...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't read them yet (been tearing through several of her earlier trilogies first, now that I've started reading some of her books), but looking at http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/nora-roberts/ it's Blood Brothers, then The Hollow, then The Pagan Stone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I haven't read them yet (been tearing through several of her earlier trilogies first, now that I've started reading some of her books), but looking at http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/nora-roberts/ it's Blood Brothers, then The Hollow, then The Pagan Stone.


Thanks, Steph! I downloaded the sample.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xia said:


> Hey? Did anyone else notice that The Pagan Stone started out at $9.99 first thing this morning and then dropped to $6.39 just a couple hours later?!
> 
> Oh, wait, that's right. I won't be getting a response anytime soon - everyone is sequestered with this newest installment.  Never mind!!
> 
> -X-


Pagan Stone is now listed for $4.39!


----------

